# Kribs



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I have what I think is a pair of kribs in my 29 gallon (2.5" each)with a 3" redtail black shark. I have not seen any eggs yet, but then again both may be male or female, what is the best and easiest way to tell gender of kribs, I heard about the tail shape, but both of mine look kind of round. I heard of the tail spot thing, one has a spot on its tail, and I heard of the red belly way, neither has a red underside. Any help is greatly appriciated.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

This has been posted several times.
http://www.petfish.net/kribalex.htm
http://badmanstropicalfish.com/profiles/profile19.html


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

What do you think would be an apropriate amount of kribs for a 20 gal tank... not to be intended for breeding?


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you, I suppose I have a male and female as only one has the spot on the tail.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

3-4 kribs in a 20 gallon would be fine.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Like everyone else said, they should be fine, but once you have a pair you must remove the other one ortwo...because the pair will kill the other fish(es) and you dont want that obviously! good luck !


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

yes its true they will kill cause my krib killed its mate in a 10gallon with 4 hiding spots he still managed to kill her


----------

